# Create my own custom FreeBSD "live DVD"



## vince66 (Sep 9, 2018)

Dear Guys,

I've read and appreciated all the threads and the other resources talking about the creation of a own custom release of FreeBSD.
And it's very interesting the use of poudriere, jails, creation of repositories, etc ...

I've also build my own FreeBSD 11.2 release based on my own repository.
It is very beautifull !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

However.

MY NEED.
I'd like that the release: FreeBSD-11.2-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso could include one only program that is not included by default, the HEX editor *fileobj* that you can find on /usr/ports/editors/fileobj/.
I need of a DVD that boots a PC with FreeBSD and allows me to see the files in the hexadecimal form.

PLEASE.
Can you tell me

1-   IF
2-   IS IT A WAY
3-   TO BUILD
4-   THE FreeBSD-11.2-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso INCUDING IN IT THE HEX EDITOR FILEOBJ
*       WIHTOUT NECESSARILY I HAVE TO USE REPOSITORIES CREATION, POUDRIERE, JAILS etc, etc, etc ???????????????????????*

Is it clear my question ?

THE SOLUTION.
*PROBABLY USING release(7).*
Please: in which a way ? Have you already did this in the past ? How you do it ?

I don't know.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 9, 2018)

This may be a good start.


----------



## alexseitsinger (Sep 10, 2018)

You might find something useful from this thread Thread check-out-my-custom-built-freebsd.66992. OP shares his build script that he uses to compile sources that includes pre-compiled ports. Also, if you can get a copy of the pkg archive you want pre-installed with your release, I think you could save a copy of the archive to the memstick/iso and pre-install it via /etc/installerconfig, so it automatically runs `pkg install -y <pkg_name>`. I know you mentioned you're aware of it already, but the image option on ports-mgmt/poudriere sounds really interesting. I'm looking forward to trying that out when I have a chance. If you have a chance, i'd like to hear how you built your custom release. What did you do? How did you do it?


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 10, 2018)

Isn't this what the nanobsd scripts are meant to do?

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/nanobsd/index.html


----------

